# Xen DOM0 crashes shortly after mounting root filesystem

## secretcorporation

I have a persistent problem that I have not been able to troubleshoot.  Using the xen-sources 2.6.29-r4 kernel every time I boot the dom0 kernel the system crashes shortly after the root file system is mounted (although I KNOW the root file system is perfect)).  It happens before logging information is written to the messages file.  I have tried compiling the kernel with and without various features to no avail.

Transcribed form the screen on my laptop (some detail missing because it scrolls off the screen):

[ 6.152564]     [<c02684c6>]    ?  page_address+0x8a/0xa6

[ 6.152564]      [<c02684e0>]   ?  kmap_high+0x1e/0x268

[ 6.152564]      [<c02684c6>]   ?  page_address+0x8a/0xa6

[ 6.152564]      [<c02684f9>]    ?  kunmap_high+0x17/0xa4

[ 6.152564]      [<c0282d00>]   ?  copy_string+0x15b/0x165

[ 6.152564]      [<c0282e01>]   ?   search_binary_handler+0xad/0x21e

[ 6.152564]      [<c028411e>]   ?   do_execve+0x29/0x50

[ 6.152564]      [<c0202761>]   ?   sys_execve+0x29/0x50

[ 6.152564]      [<c020492a>]   ?   syscall_call+0x7/0xb

[ 6.152564]      [<c020715f>]    ?   kernel_execve+0x17/0x1c

[ 6.152564]      [<c0202211>]    ?   init_post+0xd8/0x13f

[ 6.152564]      [<c0204557>]    ?    kernel_thread_helper+0x7/0x10

[ 6.152564]     Code:  c1 e8 1e 69 c0 00 14 00 00 05 00 97 88 c0 2b 80 8c 13 00 00

3d 00 28 00 00 74 10 3d 00 3c 00 00 75 0f 83 3d a4 ae 97 c0 02 75 06 <0f> 0b eb 

fe 31 f6 8b 45 d4 05 00 00 00 40 89 c2 89 c1 c1 ea 0c

[ 6.152564]     EIP:  [<c0216356>] xen_l2_entry_update+0xfd/0x176  SS:ESP e021:e20abd2c

[ 6.152564]     ---[ end trace 7e27ec98db95115a ]--- 

Does anyone out there have the requisite skills to decipher this for me?  I can supply the .config if this helps?

----------

## glalonde25

Had the same issue.  After many trial and errors kernel build (and many hours of Googling)

Dissabling the CONFIG_HIGHPTE parameter in the .config   finally did the trick for me.

Upgrading Dom0 from 2.6.18 to 2.6.29 (32 bit) was painful.

----------

